# Looking Mint Cola bottles guys....



## ncbred (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking for Mint Cola bottles of cities I don't have.  Have 7 different towns right now with one being a slugplate.  If anyone has any they want to part with shoot me a PM.  Also looking for Mint Cola advertisements.

 Hate to put a wanted ad on the soda board but I'd probably get more of a response here than the bottles wanted/for sale forum.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a no-city Mint Cola dug in Mississippi. I remember there is an embossed one from New Orleans. I also have a nice Mint Cola newspaper ad from Augusta GA. I saw a Norton VA Mint Cola on ebay not long ago.

 I'm looking for Celery=Cola bottles from Charlotte, Henderson, and Spray NC. Also need a Celio-Cola from Walnut Cove NC.


----------



## ncbred (Feb 21, 2009)

You have mail, Dennis.


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,
 I saw your post. I just had some pics done. This is a 1923 from San Rafael CA.
 Regards,
 Jan


----------



## celerycola (Feb 21, 2009)

I emailed you directly but it was rejected.

 Here's a pic of the Mint Cola No city. There is a blank slug plate at the rear heel. It is machine made and pretty nice condition. I sell the bottle prints for $10 each at shows. If you want two prints, the original newspaper ad, and the bottle I would sell for $50 shipped Paypal or check/mo.

 Dennis


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Boy,do I feel stupid!I didn't realize there was a  Mint Cola brand.Learn something new every day.
 Jan


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 22, 2009)

I like that bottle.  Pretty nice.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 22, 2009)

I have one from Maysville, Kentucky. Don't know how rare it is. Got it from a friend so I will be hanging on to it.


----------



## ncbred (Feb 23, 2009)

Although I don't see many of the light green Mint Cola bottles from Maysville, the amber one is considered the rarer of the two.  A nice one usually goes anywhere from $75-$100.  

 Maysville is the birthplace of Mint Cola.  A few years after it expanded to Salsbury, NC,  Mint Cola went bankrupt but continued to sell under that name into the 30's.  It was there that the owner added cherry and other flavors to Mint Cola and developed Cheerwine.  They ceased producing Mint Cola because of the Great Depression and continued with Cheerwine because it was the more popular of the two.


----------



## grime5 (Feb 24, 2009)

i have a mint cola from lancaster ky. it is damaged i belive. it is staying in my ky collection. i had the cap to it and like a dumbhead sold it for 20 dollars. wished i had kept it cause i sure dont have that 20 dollars anymore. later greg


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey ncbred 
   I tryed to email ya and it would not go though .I don't have any more  Maysville ones at the moment but I am sure to come across another .It will be your if you have'nt gotten one by then .There are lite green ,ice blue and amber from Maysville .I live right beside were it was bottled and keged .
   bill


----------



## grime5 (Feb 24, 2009)

he aint lying i seen his house with my own eyes and its right beside it. hello bill. ya ready to dig?


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey  there my friend  you know it come on up and bring your son and  will get to it . Find this Gent a Maysville Mint cola . 
               bill


----------

